# 1 Week OOW Froglet Issue-Pics



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

This little guy has been OOW for about a week. I noticed his mouth hanging open about 2 days ago. This was not an issue when he was freshly morphed last week. Two other tadpoles hatches when this one did, they never grew, their mouth area looks kind of pointed, and they eventually died.

He is from the parent's first clutch. They have been laying weekly, but my luck with the eggs has been horrible. I have this little guy, and another month old tadpole. The other eggs have all gone bad. The last 3 clutches do not appear to have been fertilized. 

I have 2 males and 1 female in a 55gallon tank. They are Bicolors. Temperature is betwen 75 and 78 degrees and humidity is typically between 75 and 85% depending on time of day. Their food is dusted at every feeding. I use Repashy Calcium Plus and Vit A once a month. I am thinking I should maybe start using it weekly.

Other than the mouth issue he is very active. He constantly climbs an the flies I put in with him are gone. I haven't actually seen him eat though. I took these pictures before moving him to a smaller container with damp paper towel as substrate, some leaf litter and a pothos cutting.

Has anyone seen this? I'm at a loss. With the issues I've been having with their eggs and other tadpoles I was excited to have this one morph and look fine. I have been raising all of my tads the same, and my Benedicta tadpoles and froglets have never had any issues.

IMG_1182 by ashli kerrigan, on Flickr

IMG_1184 by ashli kerrigan, on Flickr


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

..Quick update. On a whim, thinking that maybe (although I really doubted it) he was having an issue shedding or something, I gave him a quick direct spray down with some treated tap water. His mouth is closed now, and a slimy substance came off him as he climbed the side of his new container.

I'm going to leave him alone and keep an eye on him, but I'm hoping this was just a weird shedding issue and he will be fine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't seem to be able to edit my original reply to my post.

Anyway, he is back to having his mouth open. He does close it once in a while, but never for long.


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

Did the froglet make it?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't think the froglet made it.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Was it shedding and eating it's skin? Frogs do that and they usually look like they're having a seizure or something


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

The little guy didn't end up making it. Until this week I've only ever had two tadpoles from my Bicolor. This guy, and a healthy froglet who is about 3 months out of water and gorgeous.

They lay consistently but clutches have been going bad. This week I finally had 9 tadpoles hatch from a clutch of 15 eggs. My vits weren't 6 months old yet, but once I replaced them, success!


----------

